# Colleges for Cinematography Specialization.International Student needs help!



## Regs (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to go for MFA specializing in cinematography.I am completely confused when it comes to choosing colleges.I have few constraints.

1) I am an international student.I am from India.
2) The maximum I can afford right now is just $80,000 for the studies.
3) I am looking for a more hands on training than theory.

I am ready to go to any nation to get the right training.
I have started applying with Colombia College of Chicago, I am not sure how good their programs are.
I am also planning to apply at Chapman and USC coming spring, but I couldn't figure out how much the entire course would cost.Is there any chance of a scholarship in case of MFA?

Any help will be appreciated.I really need somebody who could guide me through this.I am going crazy!!!


----------



## Shenan (Nov 3, 2011)

Here are some options and information. Buy the book for a lot more details: http://filmschoolconfidential.net/?p=schools

And something else I just recently discovered and estimated at around $30,000 or so: http://www.nu.edu/OurPrograms/...rograms/715-506.html

Also, another option (not an MFA though): https://www.uclaextension.edu/...tails.aspx?reg=CF543


----------



## Regs (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Shenan.The film school confidential site is helpful.

What would be the total cost for studying in LFS?

Is there any others school in Europe that provides hands on training for Cinematography?

I was also thinking about applying at FAMU, howz the acceptance rate and is  it costly?

I am not concerned about name of film schools , all I want is hands on training.


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 12, 2011)

Am also interested in learning about cineamatography as i would need it later in future can you please recommend a school where I could learn about cineamatography online.Or any school in Houston


----------



## R3i6nm8n (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you tried AFI. I know they're pricey, maybe out of your range but if you can do AFI for cinematography you'll find a lot of notables have come through there. Janusz Kaminski, Phedon Papamichael and of course my buddy Wally Pfister. Two of those three have even won an oscar! Try that one.


----------



## Shenan (Apr 4, 2012)

Regs, no problem. Unfortunately I don't know the answers to most of your questions, except to say that I'm sure that there are many schools in Europe that provide hands on training for Cinematography. Most countries there have "national" film schools, but from what I understand they tend to be extremely competitive because they are free or very low cost compared to the schools in the US.

If you just want to learn cinematography to work in it though, there are many other ways to learn other than through an MFA. The only thing that an MFA gives you that the other methods don't is that it gives you a better chance of being able to teach it in a college or university. Nowadays you can buy your own camera and lenses for very little money and start practicing with things you learn online or through DVDs. Or the other route would be to start working on films at an entry level and work your way up through the camera department.

Good luck!


----------



## Shenan (Apr 4, 2012)

DocumentaryTube, I'm not familiar with any good organized schools online that would teach cinematography, but you can still learn online through forums, sites like vimeo, and practicing on your own, or joining other filmmakers in your area. In Texas (not Houston though), I've heard of UT Austin's film program, but there may be something in Houston too.

To both you and Regs, I would recommend that if you don't find the cinematography programs that you are looking for, try to take as many photography classes or a program if you can. After all, cinematography is just photography with motion added in, and if you have a solid background in photography you will be half way there to being a cinematographer. The best cinematographers are also photographers. After that, you can read a variety of books or watch DVDs like "hollywood camera work" and get the tricks of the motion part. And practice, practice, practice.

Again, like I said, the only thing that a master's degree gives you (in the film world) that you can't get through other means is the option to teach at the college or university level. 

Good luck!


----------

